# Rubber manufactured in the United States



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

On an attempt to buy as much stuff as possible made in the United States and giving as little money to china as possible I am searching for rubber made in the US. So far I know of only two sources of rubber made here.

- Trumark tubes

- Alliance rubber (107s)

To stay cost effective (I shoot a lot) I am currently shooting 107s only. Does anybody know of any other rubber sources?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

McMaster Carr is where I get my .03 latex, and they have tubes there to.

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> McMaster Carr is where I get my .03 latex, and they have tubes there to.
> 
> LGD


Not made in the USA though.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> McMaster Carr is where I get my .03 latex, and they have tubes there to.
> 
> LGD


Not made in the USA though.








[/quote]

Really? I thought they get their rubber from Hygenic which manufactures rubber,right? Don't they do it in the US?

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> McMaster Carr is where I get my .03 latex, and they have tubes there to.
> 
> LGD


Not made in the USA though.








[/quote]

Really? I thought they get their rubber from Hygenic which manufactures rubber,right? Don't they do it in the US?

LGD
[/quote]

As far as I know hygenic stuff is made in asia.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The bottom line is that the raw latex is not produced in the US anyway.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

OH ok,, wasn't sure about that.. well either way.. since it isn't avoidable, you can accomplish your goals half way and purchase from US based business, preferably small business, and that will help even though the manufacturing is elsewhere..

LGD


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> On an attempt to buy as much stuff as possible made in the United States and giving as little money to china as possible I am searching for rubber made in the US. So far I know of only two sources of rubber made here.
> 
> - Trumark tubes
> 
> ...


If more of you countrymen thought like you do and bought American, your country would soon be in a sound financial position. My hat is off to you, I admire you and what your trying to do.

Al


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> OH ok,, wasn't sure about that.. well either way.. since it isn't avoidable, you can accomplish your goals half way and purchase from US based business, preferably small business, and that will help even though the manufacturing is elsewhere..
> 
> LGD


Yes good point LGD.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

All rubber comes from overseas as far as I know, even that from USA manufactures. Yulex is made here, but will not sell to us at the present. -- Tex


----------

